# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Uzun Hasan Kim

## ceydaaa

Akkoyunlu hükümdarlarından. Oğuzların Bayındır boyundan, Akkoyunlu Hanedanının kurucusu Kara Yülük Osman'ın torunu olup, babası Celaleddîn Ali Beydir. 1423 yılında Diyarbakır'da doğdu. Uzun Hasan'ın gençliği, Akkoyunlu emirî Hamza Bey ile Cihangir arasında vukû bulan savaşlarla geçti. Hamza Beyin vefatından sonra, Akkoyunlu tahtına ağabeyi Cihangir geçti. Kardeşi Hasan Beyin büyük gayret ve yardımları sonucu iktidarı ele geçiren Cihangir, Ergani ve çevresini ona ikta olarak verdi. Cihangir Bey (1444-1463), 1455'te amcaları Şeyh Hasan ve Kasım'a karşı kardeşi Uzun Hasan'ı gönderdi. Uzun Hasan amcalarını mağlup etti.
Erzincan valisi, Cihangir Beye isyan edince, Uzun Hasan onu da itaat altına aldı. 1452'de Karakoyunlular karşısında bozguna uğrayan Cihangir, Şah Cihan'ın hakimiyeti altına düşünce, Hasan Bey, kuvvetleriyle bizzat harekete geçti. Erzincan ve Van Gölü çevresini yağmaladı. Malazgirt Hakimi Kasım Beyin kuvvetlerini bozguna uğrattı. 1453'te ağabeyinin Diyarbakır'ı terk ettiğini haber alınca, süratle gelerek şehri ele geçirdi ve beyliğini îlan etti.
Uzun Hasan, Akkoyunlu tahtına sahip olmasıyla, iktidarını kuvvetlendirme faaliyeti içine girdi. Cesur, tedbirli ve cömert olduğundan ordunun kendisine itaati tamdı. Akkoyunluların düşmanı Karakoyunlu Şah Cihan'ın, Erdebil'den hudut dışı ettiği Safevîlî Şeyh Cüneyd'i ülkesine davet etti. 1456'da, Diyarbakır'a gelen Şeyh Cüneyd'e, kızkardeşi Hatice Begüm'ü verip, evlendirdi. Uzun Hasan'ın, Şeyh Cüneyd ile münasebeti ve hanedana akraba yapması Akkoyunluların, Türk ve İslam aleminin aleyhine oldu. Akkoyunlu-Safevî münasebeti önce gizli, Şah İsmail'den sonra da aşikar pek çok hadiselere sebep oldu (Bkz. Safevîler).
Anadolu çok zarar gördü. Trabzon Rum İmparatoru Kalo İonnas, Osmanlılara karşı ittifak teklif edince, kızı Katerina Despina'yı isteyip karşılığında 1458'de Antlaşma imzalandı. Katerina Despina, Akkoyunlulara gelin gelince, Uzun Hasan'ı, Osmanlılar aleyhine faaliyet içine soktu. Trabzon Rum İmparatorluğu, Uzun Hasan'ı İstanbul'un fethinden sonra, sürekli, Osmanlılar aleyhine kışkırttı. Trabzon Rum İmparatorluğunun, Osmanlılara ödeyecekleri otuz bin altından vazgeçilmesi için aracılık yaptı. Uzun Hasan, yeğeni Murad'ı İstanbul'a gönderdi.
Osmanlı Sultanı Fatih'ten, Trabzon Rum İmparatorluğu vergisinin affedilmesinden başka, Katerina Despina'ya çeyiz olarak verilmiş olan Kayseri bölgesini ve önceki hediyeleri istedi. Fatih, vergi işini bölgeye gelerek bizzat halledeceğini bildirdi. Fatih, Uzun Hasan ve müttefiki Trabzon Rum İmparatorluğu ile Gürcülere karşı 1461'de harekete geçti. Uzun Hasan'ın, 1459'da zaptettiği Koyulhisar'ı aldı. Akkoyunlu ordusu Erzincan'daki Munzur Dağlarında Osmanlılara yenildi. Uzun Hasan, annesini Fatih'e gönderip, antlaşma sağlandı. Fatih, 1461'de Trabzon'u fethedip, bölgedeki Rum hakimiyetine son verdi. Uzun Hasan, Akkoyunluların batısındaki devamlı genişleyen Osmanlılara karşı, bölgedeki hakimiyetini kuvvetlendirme siyasetini takip etti. Mısır Memlûklarından Harput'u alıp, Gürcistan'a akın harekatı yaptırdı. azerbaycan ve Irak'a hakim Karakoyunlular hükümdarı Cihan Şahı, 1467'de yenerek, öldürttü. Karakoyunluların müttefiki Şeybanîlerden Ebû Saîd'in saldırısını, 1469 başında bertaraf etti.
Ebû Saîd'i öldürttü. Karakoyunlu Devletine son verip, ülkelerine hakim oldu. Anadolu beyliklerinden Karamanlıları, Osmanlılara karşı kışkırttı. Avrupa devletlerinden Venediklilerden, Osmanlılara karşı kullanılmak üzere malzeme ve yardımcı kuvvet istedi. Venedik, Papalık, Cenova ve Karamanlılarla ittifak yaptı. Fatih, Uzun Hasan'ın faaliyetlerini dikkatle takip ediyordu. Uzun Hasan'a karşı harekete geçip, hazırlıklarını tamamladı. Uzun Hasan ve Papa, Fatih'in hazırlıkları üzerine, Venediklilerden top, teknik malzeme ve cephane yardımıyla Almanya, Fransa ve İspanya'yı, Osmanlılara karşı harekete geçirdiler. Hıristiyan donanması, Uzun Hasan'a yardım için Akdeniz sahiline çıkarma yaptı.
1473 Mart ayında sefere çıkan Osmanlı ordusu, Ağustos ayında Akkoyunlu topraklarına girdi. Bayburt'tan Tercan'a geldi. Uzun Hasan ordusuyla, Fatih'in ordusu, 11 Ağustos 1473 tarihinde, Otlukbeli'nde karşılaştı. Uzun Hasan, zekî, cesur bir kumandan olmasına rağmen, Fatih ve Osmanlı ordusunun ateşli silahlardaki teknik üstünlük ve stratejisine karşı duramadı. Akkoyunlu ordusu bozulunca, Uzun Hasan, muharebe meydanından kaçtı (Bkz. Otlukbeli Meydan Muharebesi). Uzun Hasan Tebriz'e gelip, ordusunu tekrar toparlamaya başladı. Osmanlıların devamlı genişleyip, bölgede hakimiyetini artırması üzerine başşehrini Diyarbakır'dan Tebriz'e naklettirdi. Otlukbeli yenilgisinden sonra, Gürcistan valileri, Uzun Hasan'a itaatsız olmaya başladılar. 1477 sonbaharında, asi valileri itaat altına almak için Gürcistan Seferine çıktı. Tiflis'e harpsiz girdi. Bölgedeki prenslikleri tekrar itaat altına aldı. 1477 yılı sonunda Gürcistan'da hastalanıp, Tebriz'e geldi. 1478 yılı başında hastalığı artıp, 7 Ocak gecesi, Tebriz'de vefat etti. Kendi yaptırdığı Nasriyye Medresesi avlusuna defnedildi. Uzun Hasan'dan sonra oğlu Halil, Akkoyunlu hükümdarı oldu.
Uzun Hasan, büyük bir devlet adamı ve kumandan olmasına rağmen, Osmanlı Sultanı Fatih ile mücadeleye kalkışması talihsizliğidir. Lakabı Nusreddîn Ebû Nasr'dır. İlmî, dînî, sosyal ve devlet teşkilatıyla alakalı mîmarî eserler yaptırdı. Tebriz'de Nasriyye Medresesini yaptırıp, bakımı için vakıflar kurdu. Nasriyye Medresesinin yanında cami, bir de hastane yaptırdı. Hastane çok geniş olup, binden fazla hastaya hizmet verirdi. Hastanenin bitişiğindeki mutfakta, fakir ve kimsesizlere yemek verilirdi. Tebriz'de meşhur Heşt-Behişt Sarayının inşasını başlattı. Fırat'ın kolu üzerinde Taşköprü'yü yaptırdı.
Uzun Hasan, ilim ve alimleri sevdiğinden, Akkoyunlu ülkesinde pek çok meşhur alim bulunurdu. Meşhur astronom Ali Kuşçu, Uzun Hasan'ın sarayında olup, büyük itibar görürdü. Fatih'e elçi olarak gönderilen Ali Kuşçu, daha sonra tekrar gelerek İstanbul'da ilim öğretmeye, talebe yetiştirmeye devam etmiştir. Uzun Hasan'ın sarayında Ali Kuşçu'dan başka, Mevlana Mahmûd Şarihi, Şirazi Mehmed Münşî ve fıkıh alimi İmam Ali de bulunurdu. Uzun Hasan'ın hükümdarlığı zamanında, büyük İslam alimi, edib ve Kadı Celaleddîn-i Muhammed Devanî, çok kitap yazıp, bunlardan Ahlak-ı Celali pek meşhurdur. Uzun Hasan'ın tarihçisi Mevlana Ebû Bekr-i Zihrani, Kitab-ı Diyarbekriyye de denen Tarih-i Selatin-i Türkmen adlı eserini yazdı. Fazlullah Ruzbehan, Tarih-i Alemarayı Emînî'yi, Uzun Hasan'ın oğlu Yakub için yazdı.
Uzun Hasan, Akkoyunlu Devlet teşkilatını Osmanlılar usûlünde tertipleyip, kuvvetlendirdi. Akkoyunlu Devletini, İslam, Oğuz boy töresi ve Osmanlı-Timurlu-Fars karakterinde teşkilatlandırdı.

----------

